# Dopo tanti anni ...



## andrea53 (11 Ottobre 2018)

Dopo tanti anni di vita indipendente, dopo tante relazioni più o meno fugaci, la prima donna che mi ha preso è stata una che vive a cinquecento di chilometri da me. Dato che per indole sono sempre stato un viaggiatore instancabile, la cosa mi è piaciuta sin da subito. Lei non è italiana, e anche se parla benissimo la nostra lingua, le difficoltà di comunicazione vengono a galla, ogni tanto. Io mi sforzo al meglio,
 per parte mia. Ho sempre avuto buona predisposizione con le lingue straniere, inglese, francese, spagnolo. Per i diversi lavori che mi sono capitati nella vita, ho costantemente avuto facilità di comunicazione. Il tedesco, anche se pian piano mi entra in testa, conserva per me qualcosa di perennemente ostico. Ma tutto serve, tutto s'impara. Lei ha due figli, di due padri diversi e mai stati presenti. Non so e non chiedo, se siano stranezze bavaresi oppure se si tratta di padri come tanti che si conoscono anche a sud delle Alpi. Dato che io e lei  abbiamo passato in bellezza la sesta decade delle nostre esistenze, il problema di crescerli lo abbiamo ampiamente superato. Lei, però, non mi perdona l'eccessiva attenzione a mia figlia. Mi dice che sembra che sia una moglie. Non è così. Difficile spiegare, perché non si tratta solo di una figlia che al culmine dell'adolescenza ha perso sua madre. E' che durante la malattia ha inevitabilmente assistito ad alcuni episodi terribili, di quelli che si fa fatica a raccontare. Mi sono serviti due o tre anni perché tornasse alla serenità, aver visto sua madre portata fuori dal bagno di casa dai vigili del fuoco o in preda alle crisi epilettiche l'ha segnata in maniera pesante. Ora io, dopo un lavoro faticoso di anni, l'ho aiutata a rasserenarsi, e ora è finalmente alle soglie della laurea magistrale e a quella di una sua vita autonoma. Quel che mi servirebbe adesso sarebbe un po' di solidarietà, o forse solo di pazienza. So che lei con i figli ha avuto una vita complicata, tra l'altro il più giovane è dislessico. E che la sua durezza dovrebbe servire a scuotermi. Però a volte, al posto di una dura presa di posizione, sarebbe di maggiore aiuto una buona parola. Oppure (forse) il silenzio. Come ho visto in un post di questo Forum, il saggio monologo di Mastandrea. I figli invecchiano; i figli invecchiano noi. Pensare che i miei coetanei invidiano la mia forma fisica, mi chiedono se ho fatto un patto col diavolo...  Ma serve a poco, se in testa prevale la stanchezza..


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Dopo tanti anni di vita indipendente, dopo tante relazioni più o meno fugaci, la prima donna che mi ha preso è stata una che vive a cinquecento di chilometri da me. Dato che per indole sono sempre stato un viaggiatore instancabile, la cosa mi è piaciuta sin da subito. Lei non è italiana, e anche se parla benissimo la nostra lingua, le difficoltà di comunicazione vengono a galla, ogni tanto. Io mi sforzo al meglio,
> per parte mia. Ho sempre avuto buona predisposizione con le lingue straniere, inglese, francese, spagnolo. Per i diversi lavori che mi sono capitati nella vita, ho costantemente avuto facilità di comunicazione. Il tedesco, anche se pian piano mi entra in testa, conserva per me qualcosa di perennemente ostico. Ma tutto serve, tutto s'impara. Lei ha due figli, di due padri diversi e mai stati presenti. Non so e non chiedo, se siano stranezze bavaresi oppure se si tratta di padri come tanti che si conoscono anche a sud delle Alpi. Dato che io e lei  abbiamo passato in bellezza la sesta decade delle nostre esistenze, il problema di crescerli lo abbiamo ampiamente superato. Lei, però, non mi perdona l'eccessiva attenzione a mia figlia. Mi dice che sembra che sia una moglie. Non è così. Difficile spiegare, perché non si tratta solo di una figlia che al culmine dell'adolescenza ha perso sua madre. E' che durante la malattia ha inevitabilmente assistito ad alcuni episodi terribili, di quelli che si fa fatica a raccontare. Mi sono serviti due o tre anni perché tornasse alla serenità, aver visto sua madre portata fuori dal bagno di casa dai vigili del fuoco o in preda alle crisi epilettiche l'ha segnata in maniera pesante. Ora io, dopo un lavoro faticoso di anni, l'ho aiutata a rasserenarsi, e ora è finalmente alle soglie della laurea magistrale e a quella di una sua vita autonoma. Quel che mi servirebbe adesso sarebbe un po' di solidarietà, o forse solo di pazienza. So che lei con i figli ha avuto una vita complicata, tra l'altro il più giovane è dislessico. E che la sua durezza dovrebbe servire a scuotermi. Però a volte, al posto di una dura presa di posizione, sarebbe di maggiore aiuto una buona parola. Oppure (forse) il silenzio. Come ho visto in un post di questo Forum, il saggio monologo di Mastandrea. I figli invecchiano; i figli invecchiano noi. Pensare che i miei coetanei invidiano la mia forma fisica, mi chiedono se ho fatto un patto col diavolo...  Ma serve a poco, se in testa prevale la stanchezza..


aver trovato una persona con cui si sta bene insieme dopo anni, direi che è molto positivo. 
Per quanto riguarda l'atteggiamento verso i figli, nel nord Europa è molto diverso dal nostro. Noi siamo più protettivi.
Però scusa se mi permetto, ma se hai accompagnato tua figlia fino ad ora nella sua crescita mi sembra azzardato fare un cambiamento radicale ora, tua figlia potrebbe vedere in questa donna una minaccia , in fin dei conti tu sei l'unico affetto rimasto.
Comunque avete delle famiglie e non trovo corretto interferire . Permettere ad un estraneo di modificare il rapporto che ho con mio figlio perché è abituato diversamente non lo tollererei.
Lei ha avuto le due sofferenza e tu le tue, ognuno le ha gestite come meglio ha creduto.
Da parte di questa donna, paragonare tua figlia ad una moglie mi fa intendere che sia più che altro gelosa di quello che tu riservi a tua figlia.
Però potrebbe essere solo una mia sensazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Dopo tanti anni di vita indipendente, dopo tante relazioni più o meno fugaci, la prima donna che mi ha preso è stata una che vive a cinquecento di chilometri da me. Dato che per indole sono sempre stato un viaggiatore instancabile, la cosa mi è piaciuta sin da subito. Lei non è italiana, e anche se parla benissimo la nostra lingua, le difficoltà di comunicazione vengono a galla, ogni tanto. Io mi sforzo al meglio,
> per parte mia. Ho sempre avuto buona predisposizione con le lingue straniere, inglese, francese, spagnolo. Per i diversi lavori che mi sono capitati nella vita, ho costantemente avuto facilità di comunicazione. Il tedesco, anche se pian piano mi entra in testa, conserva per me qualcosa di perennemente ostico. Ma tutto serve, tutto s'impara. Lei ha due figli, di due padri diversi e mai stati presenti. Non so e non chiedo, se siano stranezze bavaresi oppure se si tratta di padri come tanti che si conoscono anche a sud delle Alpi. Dato che io e lei  abbiamo passato in bellezza la sesta decade delle nostre esistenze, il problema di crescerli lo abbiamo ampiamente superato. Lei, però, non mi perdona l'eccessiva attenzione a mia figlia. Mi dice che sembra che sia una moglie. Non è così. Difficile spiegare, perché non si tratta solo di una figlia che al culmine dell'adolescenza ha perso sua madre. E' che durante la malattia ha inevitabilmente assistito ad alcuni episodi terribili, di quelli che si fa fatica a raccontare. Mi sono serviti due o tre anni perché tornasse alla serenità, aver visto sua madre portata fuori dal bagno di casa dai vigili del fuoco o in preda alle crisi epilettiche l'ha segnata in maniera pesante. Ora io, dopo un lavoro faticoso di anni, l'ho aiutata a rasserenarsi, e ora è finalmente alle soglie della laurea magistrale e a quella di una sua vita autonoma. Quel che mi servirebbe adesso sarebbe un po' di solidarietà, o forse solo di pazienza. So che lei con i figli ha avuto una vita complicata, tra l'altro il più giovane è dislessico. E che la sua durezza dovrebbe servire a scuotermi. Però a volte, al posto di una dura presa di posizione, sarebbe di maggiore aiuto una buona parola. Oppure (forse) il silenzio. Come ho visto in un post di questo Forum, il saggio monologo di Mastandrea. I figli invecchiano; i figli invecchiano noi. Pensare che i miei coetanei invidiano la mia forma fisica, mi chiedono se ho fatto un patto col diavolo...  Ma serve a poco, se in testa prevale la stanchezza..


Sono troppo vecchio per fare cose che non mi va di fare (cit.). Le donne passano, i figli restano.
Detto questo però, forse sei tu che appesantisci il rapporto con la crucca infilandoci la figlia per ogni dove. Nessuno ti vieta di occupartene. Però quando stai con lei, stai con lei.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Dopo tanti anni di vita indipendente, dopo tante relazioni più o meno fugaci, la prima donna che mi ha preso è stata una che vive a cinquecento di chilometri da me. Dato che per indole sono sempre stato un viaggiatore instancabile, la cosa mi è piaciuta sin da subito. Lei non è italiana, e anche se parla benissimo la nostra lingua, le difficoltà di comunicazione vengono a galla, ogni tanto. Io mi sforzo al meglio,
> per parte mia. Ho sempre avuto buona predisposizione con le lingue straniere, inglese, francese, spagnolo. Per i diversi lavori che mi sono capitati nella vita, ho costantemente avuto facilità di comunicazione. Il tedesco, anche se pian piano mi entra in testa, conserva per me qualcosa di perennemente ostico. Ma tutto serve, tutto s'impara. Lei ha due figli, di due padri diversi e mai stati presenti. Non so e non chiedo, se siano stranezze bavaresi oppure se si tratta di padri come tanti che si conoscono anche a sud delle Alpi. Dato che io e lei  abbiamo passato in bellezza la sesta decade delle nostre esistenze, il problema di crescerli lo abbiamo ampiamente superato. Lei, però, non mi perdona l'eccessiva attenzione a mia figlia. Mi dice che sembra che sia una moglie. Non è così. Difficile spiegare, perché non si tratta solo di una figlia che al culmine dell'adolescenza ha perso sua madre. E' che durante la malattia ha inevitabilmente assistito ad alcuni episodi terribili, di quelli che si fa fatica a raccontare. Mi sono serviti due o tre anni perché tornasse alla serenità, aver visto sua madre portata fuori dal bagno di casa dai vigili del fuoco o in preda alle crisi epilettiche l'ha segnata in maniera pesante. Ora io, dopo un lavoro faticoso di anni, l'ho aiutata a rasserenarsi, e ora è finalmente alle soglie della laurea magistrale e a quella di una sua vita autonoma. Quel che mi servirebbe adesso sarebbe un po' di solidarietà, o forse solo di pazienza. So che lei con i figli ha avuto una vita complicata, tra l'altro il più giovane è dislessico. E che la sua durezza dovrebbe servire a scuotermi. Però a volte, al posto di una dura presa di posizione, sarebbe di maggiore aiuto una buona parola. Oppure (forse) il silenzio. Come ho visto in un post di questo Forum, il saggio monologo di Mastandrea. I figli invecchiano; i figli invecchiano noi. Pensare che i miei coetanei invidiano la mia forma fisica, mi chiedono se ho fatto un patto col diavolo...  Ma serve a poco, se in testa prevale la stanchezza..


la sua cultura e'  diversa dalla nostra e cio' incide in ogni ambito.
Ho avuto per diversi anni un'amica tedesca che lavorava qui in italia.
Ci ho trascorso molto tempo insieme, anche diverse vacanze insieme ad altri amici.
Approccio alla vita completamente diverso dal nostro.
non ti crucciare.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> aver trovato una persona con cui si sta bene insieme dopo anni, direi che è molto positivo.
> Per quanto riguarda l'atteggiamento verso i figli, nel nord Europa è molto diverso dal nostro. Noi siamo più protettivi.
> Però scusa se mi permetto, ma se hai accompagnato tua figlia fino ad ora nella sua crescita mi sembra azzardato fare un cambiamento radicale ora, tua figlia potrebbe vedere in questa donna una minaccia , in fin dei conti tu sei l'unico affetto rimasto.
> Comunque avete delle famiglie e non trovo corretto interferire . Permettere ad un estraneo di modificare il rapporto che ho con mio figlio perché è abituato diversamente non lo tollererei.
> ...


penso che tu abbia ragione. Però quando siamo insieme mia figlia non è mai con noi, è il mio atteggiamento nei suoi confronti che la infastidisce. Controllare sul cellulare se mi ha cercato, per esempio. L'elemento "gelosia" non lo avevo considerato. Può essere, eh. Ad ogni modo dovrei imparare a "dosare" meglio la cosa, altrimenti questo contrasto potrebbe anche diventare la causa della fine della relazione.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono troppo vecchio per fare cose che non mi va di fare (cit.). Le donne passano, i figli restano.
> Detto questo però, forse sei tu che appesantisci il rapporto con la crucca infilandoci la figlia per ogni dove. Nessuno ti vieta di occupartene. Però quando stai con lei, stai con lei.


Sì, questo lo faccio. E' infastidita dal fatto che sia ancora in casa con me e che mi mostri apprensivo nei suoi confronti. Ma siamo agli ultimi tre mesi di convivenza.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la sua cultura e'  diversa dalla nostra e cio' incide in ogni ambito.
> Ho avuto per diversi anni un'amica tedesca che lavorava qui in italia.
> Ci ho trascorso molto tempo insieme, anche diverse vacanze insieme ad altri amici.
> Approccio alla vita completamente diverso dal nostro.
> non ti crucciare.



Grazie, faccio del mio meglio.  non si finisce mai di imparare


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> penso che tu abbia ragione. Però quando siamo insieme mia figlia non è mai con noi, è il mio atteggiamento nei suoi confronti che la infastidisce. Controllare sul cellulare se mi ha cercato, per esempio. L'elemento "gelosia" non lo avevo considerato. Può essere, eh. Ad ogni modo dovrei imparare a "dosare" meglio la cosa, altrimenti questo contrasto potrebbe anche diventare la causa della fine della relazione.


 Non so quante volte guardi il cellulare per controllare se ti ha cercato. Prova a dosare meglio e vedere se  migliora.O è proprio il legame che hai con tua figlia intenso che tollera poco.Lei con i suoi figli com'è quando è con te ?


----------



## Mariben (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Sì, questo lo faccio. E' infastidita dal fatto che sia ancora in casa con me e che mi mostri apprensivo nei suoi confronti. Ma siamo agli ultimi tre mesi di convivenza.


Ciao 
Se il tuo essere apprensivo nei confronti di tua figlia riguarda il vostro rapporto e la sua sofferenza dubito si interromperà con la sua uscita di casa.
Io ho 3 figli  , tutti fuori casa ma con uno , per via della sua indole della sua fragilità e del suo trascorso difficile e sofferente ho un atteggiamento diverso, più apprensivo e "accuditivo".
Non lo stresso, non lo chiamo , aspetto sempre che sia lui a cercarmi ma.  Ad esempio, controllo i suoi accessi a wat per capire se è arrivato a casa o sul lavoro.Il mio compagno a volte si infastidisce più per la mia ansia ( che so bene non porti a nulla) ma capisce visto che con gli altri sono molto tranquilla.
Prova a spiegarle come ti sentì.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *Non so quante volte guardi il cellulare per controllare se ti ha cercato.* Prova a dosare meglio e vedere se  migliora.O è proprio il legame che hai con tua figlia intenso che tollera poco.Lei con i suoi figli com'è quando è con te ?


Ma davvero dovrei farmi problemi a guardare se mio figlio mi ha cercato anche 10 volte al giorno?
Ora se non lo fa mentre stanno facendo sesso, a me manderebbe in bestia solo l'osservazione.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao
> Se il tuo essere apprensivo nei confronti di tua figlia riguarda il vostro rapporto e la sua sofferenza dubito si interromperà con la sua uscita di casa.
> Io ho 3 figli  , tutti fuori casa ma con uno , per via della sua indole della sua fragilità e del suo trascorso difficile e sofferente ho un atteggiamento diverso, più apprensivo e "accuditivo".
> Non lo stresso, non lo chiamo , aspetto sempre che sia lui a cercarmi ma.  Ad esempio, controllo i suoi accessi a wat per capire se è arrivato a casa o sul lavoro.Il mio compagno a volte si infastidisce più per la mia ansia ( che so bene non porti a nulla) ma capisce visto che con gli altri sono molto tranquilla.
> Prova a spiegarle come ti sentì.



ecco, il quadro è assai simile.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma davvero dovrei farmi problemi a guardare se mio figlio mi ha cercato anche 10 volte al giorno?
> Ora se non lo fa mentre stanno facendo sesso, a me manderebbe in bestia solo l'osservazione.



eh, sì. A volte faccio fatica non solo a capire, ma anche a sopportare...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma davvero dovrei farmi problemi a guardare se mio figlio mi ha cercato anche 10 volte al giorno?
> Ora se non lo fa mentre stanno facendo sesso, a me manderebbe in bestia solo l'osservazione.


intanto bisogna capire se per caso questo controllo è ogni quarto d'ora piuttosto che 10 volte al giorno.
Se non ho capito male , tra 3 mesi , la figlia va a vivere da sola.
Giustamente vorrà rifarsi una vita, è fondamentale capire se è una apprensione eccessiva di Andrea o è un invasione della nuova compagna.

Poi si agisce di conseguenza. No?


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao
> Se il tuo essere apprensivo nei confronti di tua figlia riguarda il vostro rapporto e la sua sofferenza dubito si interromperà con la sua uscita di casa.
> Io ho 3 figli  , tutti fuori casa ma con uno , per via della sua indole della sua fragilità e del suo trascorso difficile e sofferente ho un atteggiamento diverso, più apprensivo e "accuditivo".
> Non lo stresso, non lo chiamo , aspetto sempre che sia lui a cercarmi ma.  Ad esempio, controllo i suoi accessi a wat per capire se è arrivato a casa o sul lavoro.Il mio compagno a volte si infastidisce più per la mia ansia ( che so bene non porti a nulla) ma capisce visto che con gli altri sono molto tranquilla.
> Prova a spiegarle come ti sentì.


Ecco, le parole giuste sono "apprensivo e accuditivo", un atteggiamento che probabilmente si percepisce dall'esterno. Mia figlia sta per conseguire la sua laurea specialistica, dovrà proseguire per il dottorato di ricerca ma in quella fase avrà una propria indipendenza economica. Ha un piccolo patrimonio lasciato dalla nonna materna e ora vuole (giustamente) andarsene. Arriva alla fine degli studi con un ritardo di circa tre anni, la causa non ve la spiego ma si può facilmente intuire. Devo impormi di smettere questi controlli su WA e reprimere certe manifestazioni di ansia che non riesco bene a dissimulare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ecco, le parole giuste sono "apprensivo e accuditivo", un atteggiamento che probabilmente si percepisce dall'esterno. Mia figlia sta per conseguire la sua laurea specialistica, dovrà proseguire per il dottorato di ricerca ma in quella fase avrà una propria indipendenza economica. Ha un piccolo patrimonio lasciato dalla nonna materna e ora vuole (giustamente) andarsene. Arriva alla fine degli studi con un ritardo di circa tre anni, la causa non ve la spiego ma si può facilmente intuire. Devo impormi di smettere questi controlli su WA e reprimere certe manifestazioni di ansia che non riesco bene a dissimulare.


ma a lei hai spiegato quello che stai dicendo qui?


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto bisogna capire se per caso questo controllo è ogni quarto d'ora piuttosto che 10 volte al giorno.
> Se non ho capito male , tra 3 mesi , la figlia va a vivere da sola.
> Giustamente vorrà rifarsi una vita, è fondamentale capire se è una apprensione eccessiva di Andrea o è un invasione della nuova compagna.
> 
> Poi si agisce di conseguenza. No?


beh, no, non ogni quarto d'ora, certo. ma interrompere una conversazione per aver visto una sua chiamata persa ha provocato una bella lite. mai successo prima.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma a lei hai spiegato quello che stai dicendo qui?



sì, ma l'intransigenza sembra far parte del patrimonio culturale tedesco. ragionare per categorie non è nelle mie corde, però a volte la realtà dei fatti sembra indicare una direzione diversa.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto bisogna capire se per caso questo controllo è ogni quarto d'ora piuttosto che 10 volte al giorno.
> Se non ho capito male , tra 3 mesi , la figlia va a vivere da sola.
> Giustamente vorrà rifarsi una vita, è fondamentale capire se è una apprensione eccessiva di Andrea o è un invasione della nuova compagna.
> 
> Poi si agisce di conseguenza. No?


si agisce se per sua figlia è un problema
Non certo se la richiesta arriva da un'altra persona
Nel mio rapporto con i miei figli ha diritto di parola loro padre e a volte i nonni. Fine.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> beh, no, non ogni quarto d'ora, certo. *ma interrompere una conversazione per aver visto una sua chiamata pers*a ha provocato una bella lite. mai successo prima.


mah


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> beh, no, non ogni quarto d'ora, certo. ma interrompere una conversazione per aver visto una sua chiamata persa ha provocato una bella lite. mai successo prima.


se è per quello anche io la interrompo, se è poi di uno dei miei figli ha la priorità. E ti dirò anche sul lavoro comportamenti di questo tipo non mi hanno mai creato problemi.

Mi sembra eccessivo litigare per una cosa simile, non trovi?

Vuole che ti stacchi completamente da lei, è diverso, anche peggio.

Un conto è se si lamenta dei tuoi controlli ossessivi (ci può stare). Un altro se si incazza per una chiamata effettiva di tua figlia, qui sfora.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

*insomma...*

il tema reale potrebbe essere: fino a quando (e fino a dove) possono convivere mentalità diverse? In effetti i punti in comune, mi riferisco alle culture e alle persone, non mancano. Siamo tutti figli dell'Europa pacificata dal secondo dopoguerra. Le differenze sono una ricchezza, a volte. Altre volte sono fonte di missverstanden...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> sì, ma l'intransigenza sembra far parte del patrimonio culturale tedesco. ragionare per categorie non è nelle mie corde, però a volte la realtà dei fatti sembra indicare una direzione diversa.


 sono intransigenti dove fa comodo a loro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> mah


 non è  un'eccesso di Andrea. Ora siamo indirizzati giusti.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

*e infatti...*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono intransigenti dove fa comodo a loro.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se è per quello anche io la interrompo, se è poi di uno dei miei figli ha la priorità. E ti dirò anche sul lavoro comportamenti di questo tipo non mi hanno mai creato problemi.
> 
> Mi sembra eccessivo litigare per una cosa simile, non trovi?
> 
> ...





Nocciola ha detto:


> mah


ecco: se non avessi avuto questi pensieri, non avrei aperto il thread


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> ecco: se non avessi avuto questi pensieri, non avrei aperto il thread


e quindi? cosa ti proponi di fare?


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non so quante volte guardi il cellulare per controllare se ti ha cercato. Prova a dosare meglio e vedere se  migliora.O è proprio il legame che hai con tua figlia intenso che tollera poco.Lei con i suoi figli com'è quando è con te ?



p.s.: con i suoi figli ci vediamo, anche a casa loro. Alexander studia filosofia (come sua madre) ed è divertente parlare con lui di politica e cultura. Abbiamo avuto lunghi scambi di idee sulle issues del momento, immigrazione e ondata sovranista. Naturalmente lui è per l'accoglienza senza se e senza ma, tanto quanto sua madre è per il respingimento senza neppure passare dal via. A proposito di intransigenze. Ma non andiamo fuori tema.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

*probabilmente*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e quindi? cosa ti proponi di fare?



Se continuiamo a vederci, cercare un equilibrio. In caso contrario, con sommo dispiacere, si dovrebbe dare un taglio. Sarebbe un peccato, però. E' bello condividere molte passioni, viaggi, arte, musica, scoperte. Berlino, Lipsia, Dresda, Roma, la Toscana e Monaco (ovviamente), Appenzell, San Gallo, Ferrara, Mantova, Torino. Negli ultimi dodici mesi. Sarebbe un peccato, eh...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> p.s.: con i suoi figli ci vediamo, eh... anche a casa loro. Alexander studia filosofia (come sua madre) ed è divertente parlare con lui di politica e cultura. Abbiamo avuto lunghi scambi di idee sulle issues del momento, immigrazione e ondata sovranista. Naturalmente lui è per l'accoglienza senza se e senza ma, tanto quanto sua madre è per il respingimento senza neppure passare dal via. A proposito di intransigenze. Ma non andiamo fuori tema.


Non è fuori tema, lei tutela se stessa.
 Tenendo presente che tua figlia non la conosce, tu vai da lei e vivi direttamente i suoi figli, frequentandoli.
Mi sembra ovvio che non prenda in considerazione le tue esigenze, mentre sovrastano le sue.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è fuori tema, lei tutela se stessa.
> Tenendo presente che tua figlia non la conosce, tu vai da lei e vivi direttamente i suoi figli, frequentandoli.
> Mi sembra ovvio che non prenda in considerazione le tue esigenze, mentre sovrastano le sue.


ottima osservazione. del resto mia figlia è molto riservata (si dovrebbe dire "timida") e fa un po' fatica a relazionarsi, quando siamo qui si palesa raramente...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Se continuiamo a vederci, *cercare un equilibrio.* In caso contrario, con sommo dispiacere, si dovrebbe dare un taglio. Sarebbe un peccato, però. E' bello condividere molte passioni, viaggi, arte, musica, scoperte. Berlino, Lipsia, Dresda, Roma, la Toscana e Monaco (ovviamente), Appenzell, San Gallo, Ferrara, Mantova, Torino. Negli ultimi dodici mesi. Sarebbe un peccato, eh...


 un dialogo sulla considerazione che lei ha della TUA famiglia.
Perchè attualmente mi pare non ci sia dialogo, ma tentativo di dettare regole.

Un'ottima amica di viaggio, ma di affetto?


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un dialogo sulla considerazione che lei ha della TUA famiglia.
> Perchè attualmente mi pare non ci sia dialogo, ma tentativo di dettare regole.
> 
> Un'ottima amica di viaggio, ma di affetto?


può essere questo il problema. Quando si è dentro alle situazioni si fa fatica a mettere a fuoco il quadro complessivo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> può essere questo il problema. Quando si è dentro alle situazioni si fa fatica a mettere a fuoco il quadro complessivo.


Sì si fa fatica, tu con lei come sei?


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sì si fa fatica, tu con lei come sei?


molto paziente. ma ogni corda può spezzarsi...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> molto paziente. ma ogni corda può spezzarsi...


sto parlando affettivamente


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sto parlando affettivamente


ho smussato tante durezze con gli anni, credo di avere acquisito una certa dose di dolcezza nel mio comportamento. Cerco sempre di farle passare dei bei momenti e di farle scoprire il meglio. Almeno mi pare...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> ho smussato tante durezze con gli anni, credo di avere acquisito una certa dose di dolcezza nel mio comportamento. Cerco sempre di farle passare dei bei momenti e di farle scoprire il meglio. Almeno mi pare...


sei sicuro che sia soddisfatta di quello che offri


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Sì, questo lo faccio. E' infastidita dal fatto che sia ancora in casa con me e che mi mostri apprensivo nei suoi confronti. Ma siamo agli ultimi tre mesi di convivenza.


Allora dille educatamente di farsi i cazzi suoi. Mica vorrai mettere in discussione ciò che sei per due peli di topa fossero pure Biondi a 65 anni?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Allora dille educatamente di farsi i cazzi suoi*. Mica vorrai mettere in discussione ciò che sei per due peli di topa fossero pure Biondi a 65 anni?


Cercavo di dirglielo in maniera più soft


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Ottobre 2018)

Le donne! Non hanno una moglie con cui entrare in conflitto e allora si accontentano della figlia. :sonar:
Quanto al suo passato, della tua donna attuale dico: nel mondo anglosassone queste situazione sono ormai diffusissime.
In Inghilterra i divorzi sono al 65%, in Germania ben oltre il 50%.
In Italia non so se abbiamo sorpassato al fatidica soglia del 20%: ma si sa, l'Italia è "arretrata".  [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION], vedi cosa succede a mandare a fare in q la "sopportazione cattolica" in favore di un'ottica calvinista o comunque protestante?


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei sicuro che sia soddisfatta di quello che offri


No.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei sicuro che sia soddisfatta di quello che offri


No.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cercavo di dirglielo in maniera più soft


Non mi pare che la tizia teutonica sia una morbidona attenta alla forma. Mi sembra una a scassacazzi assertiva che il nostro amico ha deciso di scaccolare. D'altronde Immagino che la prospettiva di rimanere soli da vecchi spaventi parecchio. Guarda, sicuramente sono io che sono fatto di merda. Ma a me la famiglia impostata come una società di mutuo soccorso fa una paura del diavolo. Io ci sono passato in giovane età. Una persona che conoscevo molto bene, e a cui ancora sento di dovere moltissimo professionalmente, viene scaricato dalla moglie a cui aveva ovviamente intestato la qualunque.
Uomo decisamente sopra le righe in termini di intelletto e capacità professionale, sicuramente assente in casa ma di certo scarsamente sostituibile, il tipo aveva comunque impostato la famiglia come il suo baricentro di serenità. Venuta meno quella, smette di funzionare e si butta a capofitto nel lavoro. Una serie di investimenti sbagliati e si ritrova scannato, vecchio, solo e cardiopatico. Un paio di attacchi di cuore e si ritrova a dover essere accudito per mancanza di alternative da una donna che lui odiava e che nel mentre si scopava allegramente pure suoi coetanei che non gli avrebbero allacciato una scarpa. Probabilmente è per quello che mi ammazzo per accumulare denaro. Piuttosto che ritrovarmi da vecchio sul groppone della mia famiglia probabilmente mi sparerei, quello che non posso garantire è che mia moglie da vecchia non si accolli a mia figlia. Motivo per cui sto mettendo da parte delle somme per far sì che mia figlia abbia sempre di che pagare la badante ai vecchi qualora ce ne fosse bisogno.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Allora dille educatamente di farsi i cazzi suoi. Mica vorrai mettere in discussione ciò che sei per due peli di topa fossero pure Biondi a 65 anni?


Ahahah


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non mi pare che la tizia teutonica sia una morbidona attenta alla forma. Mi sembra una a scassacazzi assertiva che il nostro amico ha deciso di scaccolare. D'altronde Immagino che la prospettiva di rimanere soli da vecchi spaventi parecchio. Guarda, sicuramente sono io che sono fatto di merda. Ma a me la famiglia impostata come una società di mutuo soccorso fa una paura del diavolo. Io ci sono passato in giovane età. Una persona che conoscevo molto bene, e a cui ancora sento di dovere moltissimo professionalmente, viene scaricato dalla moglie a cui aveva ovviamente intestato la qualunque.
> Uomo decisamente sopra le righe in termini di intelletto e capacità professionale, sicuramente assente in casa ma di certo scarsamente sostituibile, il tipo aveva comunque impostato la famiglia come il suo baricentro di serenità. Venuta meno quella, smette di funzionare e si butta a capofitto nel lavoro. Una serie di investimenti sbagliati e si ritrova scannato, vecchio, solo e cardiopatico. Un paio di attacchi di cuore e si ritrova a dover essere accudito per mancanza di alternative da una donna che lui odiava e che nel mentre si scopava allegramente pure suoi coetanei che non gli avrebbero allacciato una scarpa. Probabilmente è per quello che mi ammazzo per accumulare denaro. Piuttosto che ritrovarmi da vecchio sul groppone della mia famiglia probabilmente mi sparerei, quello che non posso garantire è che mia moglie da vecchia non si accolli a mia figlia. Motivo per cui sto mettendo da parte delle somme per far sì che mia figlia abbia sempre di che pagare la badante ai vecchi qualora ce ne fosse bisogno.


Mi aspettavo da te questo tipo di osservazione. Libero di non crederci ma, al momento (non so quanto durerà ancora, non lo può dire nessuno, si possono solo chiedere pronostici al medico di famiglia), la terza età non mi ha intaccato più di tanto. Sarà che ho fatto vita sana, palestra, attenzione all'alimentazione e tutte quelle cose che i manuali di lunga sopravvivenza suggeriscono. Sarò magari fortunato. La paura di non bastare a me stesso non mi ha ancora preso, per fortuna. Sarà, succederà più avanti, non te lo so dire. Ma rimorchiare o aggrapparsi a una donna purchessia, spinto dalla paura di rimanere solo, non fa parte delle mie opzioni attuali. Giusto un mese e mezzo fa ho sbarcato una signora che frequentavo negli intervalli. Aveva preso una ciucca madornale al ristorante e parlava parlava parlava a voce alta in auto. Guidare tra i tornanti era diventato un inferno, tanto che mi veniva quasi da piangere. Discendendo la Provinciale 10 che congiunge il litorale alla Garfagnana, in prossimità del Palazzo Mediceo c'è una provvidenziale fermata di Vaibus. Le ho lasciato anche i soldi per il biglietto. So che si è trovata un'altra vittima, chissà, forse è qualcuno che soffre delle paure che hai evocato tu. Anche l'aspetto economico mi preoccupa poco, per mia fortuna. Mi terrorizza invece l'idea di finire nelle mani delle badanti. Ma, nella speranza di mantenere la lucidità necessaria, ho ben nascosto in casa un rimedio utile a tagliare corto prima che la vita degradi in sofferenza inutile. In questa fase mi pare saggio sfruttare al meglio il mio tempo. Siamo pratici, via...


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Le donne! Non hanno una moglie con cui entrare in conflitto e allora si accontentano della figlia. :sonar:
> Quanto al suo passato, della tua donna attuale dico: nel mondo anglosassone queste situazione sono ormai diffusissime.
> In Inghilterra i divorzi sono al 65%, in Germania ben oltre il 50%.
> In Italia non so se abbiamo sorpassato al fatidica soglia del 20%: ma si sa, l'Italia è "arretrata".  @_Arcistufo_, vedi cosa succede a mandare a fare in q la "sopportazione cattolica" in favore di un'ottica calvinista o comunque protestante?


qui da noi le coppie divorziate sono intorno al cinquanta per cento.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> No.


si è rotto il timone o ti sei fermato a guardare il tramonto ( o alba)?


----------



## Rosarose (13 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non mi pare che la tizia teutonica sia una morbidona attenta alla forma. Mi sembra una a scassacazzi assertiva che il nostro amico ha deciso di scaccolare. D'altronde Immagino che la prospettiva di rimanere soli da vecchi spaventi parecchio. Guarda, sicuramente sono io che sono fatto di merda. Ma a me la famiglia impostata come una società di mutuo soccorso fa una paura del diavolo. Io ci sono passato in giovane età. Una persona che conoscevo molto bene, e a cui ancora sento di dovere moltissimo professionalmente, viene scaricato dalla moglie a cui aveva ovviamente intestato la qualunque.
> Uomo decisamente sopra le righe in termini di intelletto e capacità professionale, sicuramente assente in casa ma di certo scarsamente sostituibile, il tipo aveva comunque impostato la famiglia come il suo baricentro di serenità. Venuta meno quella, smette di funzionare e si butta a capofitto nel lavoro. Una serie di investimenti sbagliati e si ritrova scannato, vecchio, solo e cardiopatico. Un paio di attacchi di cuore e si ritrova a dover essere accudito per mancanza di alternative da una donna che lui odiava e che nel mentre si scopava allegramente pure suoi coetanei che non gli avrebbero allacciato una scarpa. Probabilmente è per quello che mi ammazzo per accumulare denaro. Piuttosto che ritrovarmi da vecchio sul groppone della mia famiglia probabilmente mi sparerei, quello che non posso garantire è che mia moglie da vecchia non si accolli a mia figlia. Motivo per cui sto mettendo da parte delle somme per far sì che mia figlia abbia sempre di che pagare la badante ai vecchi qualora ce ne fosse bisogno.


Arcistufo sei un grande!!!
Io devo tantissimo a mio padre che ha lasciato soldi a sufficienza per potere pagare badante a Mamma e struttura assistenziale per mio marito.
Se no a quest'ora farei una vita di merda!
Credo che siano poche le persone che pensano a questo.
Mio padre ha lavorato tanto, e ha pianificato molto.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## andrea53 (13 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si è rotto il timone o ti sei fermato a guardare il tramonto ( o alba)?


Tramonto! Guarda, è una foto di tre anni fa, scattata con un tele da una delle colline della Versilia: in primo piano c'è l'isola di Gorgona (prenotatevi una visita, è una meraviglia), quella che si vede dietro è la Corsica, si distinguono il "dito" e dietro le montagne più all'interno. La più alta è il Cinto, quasi tremila metri in mezzo al mare! Sì, il timone si è rotto, ho smesso di andare in barca: come diceva mio suocero, ogni sette anni si cambiano i gusti


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Le donne! Non hanno una moglie con cui entrare in conflitto e allora si accontentano della figlia. :sonar:
> Quanto al suo passato, della tua donna attuale dico: nel mondo anglosassone queste situazione sono ormai diffusissime.
> In Inghilterra i divorzi sono al 65%, in Germania ben oltre il 50%.
> In Italia non so se abbiamo sorpassato al fatidica soglia del 20%: ma si sa, l'Italia è "arretrata".  @_Arcistufo_, vedi cosa succede a mandare a fare in q la "sopportazione cattolica" in favore di un'ottica calvinista o comunque protestante?


Vedi sempre le cose da una parte sola. La sopportazione è bipartisan.


----------



## francisca (14 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> beh, no, non ogni quarto d'ora, certo. ma interrompere una conversazione per aver visto una sua chiamata persa ha provocato una bella lite. mai successo prima.


Una lite perché richiami il tuo familiare più stretto interrompendo una conversazione immagino non determinante per la vostra esistenza? mi pare eccessivo dai, è una donna matura non una adolescente.


----------



## eagle (14 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Dopo tanti anni di vita indipendente, dopo tante relazioni più o meno fugaci, la prima donna che mi ha preso è stata una che vive a cinquecento di chilometri da me. Dato che per indole sono sempre stato un viaggiatore instancabile, la cosa mi è piaciuta sin da subito. Lei non è italiana, e anche se parla benissimo la nostra lingua, le difficoltà di comunicazione vengono a galla, ogni tanto. Io mi sforzo al meglio,
> per parte mia. Ho sempre avuto buona predisposizione con le lingue straniere, inglese, francese, spagnolo. Per i diversi lavori che mi sono capitati nella vita, ho costantemente avuto facilità di comunicazione. Il tedesco, anche se pian piano mi entra in testa, conserva per me qualcosa di perennemente ostico. Ma tutto serve, tutto s'impara. Lei ha due figli, di due padri diversi e mai stati presenti. Non so e non chiedo, se siano stranezze bavaresi oppure se si tratta di padri come tanti che si conoscono anche a sud delle Alpi. Dato che io e lei  abbiamo passato in bellezza la sesta decade delle nostre esistenze, il problema di crescerli lo abbiamo ampiamente superato. Lei, però, non mi perdona l'eccessiva attenzione a mia figlia. Mi dice che sembra che sia una moglie. Non è così. Difficile spiegare, perché non si tratta solo di una figlia che al culmine dell'adolescenza ha perso sua madre. E' che durante la malattia ha inevitabilmente assistito ad alcuni episodi terribili, di quelli che si fa fatica a raccontare. Mi sono serviti due o tre anni perché tornasse alla serenità, aver visto sua madre portata fuori dal bagno di casa dai vigili del fuoco o in preda alle crisi epilettiche l'ha segnata in maniera pesante. Ora io, dopo un lavoro faticoso di anni, l'ho aiutata a rasserenarsi, e ora è finalmente alle soglie della laurea magistrale e a quella di una sua vita autonoma. Quel che mi servirebbe adesso sarebbe un po' di solidarietà, o forse solo di pazienza. So che lei con i figli ha avuto una vita complicata, tra l'altro il più giovane è dislessico. E che la sua durezza dovrebbe servire a scuotermi. Però a volte, al posto di una dura presa di posizione, sarebbe di maggiore aiuto una buona parola. Oppure (forse) il silenzio. Come ho visto in un post di questo Forum, il saggio monologo di Mastandrea. I figli invecchiano; i figli invecchiano noi. Pensare che i miei coetanei invidiano la mia forma fisica, mi chiedono se ho fatto un patto col diavolo...  Ma serve a poco, se in testa prevale la stanchezza..


Ciao Andrea e ben ritrovato.
Leggendo la prima parte del tuo intervento mi rallegravo per te. Deve essere stato bello incontrare una donna con cui tornare a condividere emozioni ed interessi.
Nelle tue parole sento tuttavia un certo disagio. Mi sembra di capire che questo rapporto non ti renda completamente sereno e questo non mi sembra un buon punto di partenza.
Io non so se l'amore è cieco a venti come a sessanta anni ma ho imparato che la serenità è la cosa più importante. Per me è questo che dovresti valutare attentamente.
Un caro saluto.


----------



## andrea53 (14 Ottobre 2018)

*esatto.*



francisca ha detto:


> Una lite perché richiami il tuo familiare più stretto interrompendo una conversazione immagino non determinante per la vostra esistenza? mi pare eccessivo dai, è una donna matura non una adolescente.


vero, ma è anche vero che ha un pessimo rapporto con gli smartphone: usa un vecchio cellulare per sé e tiene un vecchio  iPhone usato nello zainetto che le ha regalato la compagna del suo figlio maggiore. Su quest'ultimo ha un solo numero, quello del suo figlio più piccolo che è imbarcato su una nave da crociera. In pratica lo usa come un walky-talky. Prima che lo diciate voi, lo dico io: è un po' strana, eh


----------



## andrea53 (14 Ottobre 2018)

eagle ha detto:


> Ciao Andrea e ben ritrovato.
> Leggendo la prima parte del tuo intervento mi rallegravo per te. Deve essere stato bello incontrare una donna con cui tornare a condividere emozioni ed interessi.
> Nelle tue parole sento tuttavia un certo disagio. Mi sembra di capire che questo rapporto non ti renda completamente sereno e questo non mi sembra un buon punto di partenza.
> Io non so se l'amore è cieco a venti come a sessanta anni ma ho imparato che la serenità è la cosa più importante. Per me è questo che dovresti valutare attentamente.
> Un caro saluto.



Ciao e grazie. Anche a me fa molto piacere leggerti. Che ti devo dire: se a questa età non si riesce tenersi in equilibrio nei  rapporti di coppia, probabilmente è perché c'è qualche cosa a monte che non hai mai funzionato. Per il momento faccio tesoro della parte buona di questa "relazione". Le risposte, come sai, le fornisce solo il tempo. E comunque è vero, la cosa migliore è la serenità: abbiamo una vita sola e neppure tanto lunga, cerchiamo di onorarla al meglio. Un abbraccio!


----------



## Mariben (14 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> vero, ma è anche vero che ha un pessimo rapporto con gli smartphone: usa un vecchio cellulare per sé e tiene un vecchio  iPhone usato nello zainetto che le ha regalato la compagna del suo figlio maggiore. Su quest'ultimo ha un solo numero, quello del suo figlio più piccolo che è imbarcato su una nave da crociera. In pratica lo usa come un wall-talky. Prima che lo diciate voi, lo dico io: è un po' strana, eh


Lei può essere strana quanto le pare, la sua avversione per i cellulari e l' uso che ne fa, il suo rapporto con i suoi figli ... Insomma è tutta roba sua .
Quel che non la riguarda è il tuo modo di rapportati con la tecnologia , con tua figlia con gli affari tuoi in breve.
Se ho capito bene sei sulla sessantina e lei sente il bisogno di " educarti"?.
Paletti, confini ben distinti le servono , sta a te poi capire quanto sia disposto a farti invadere.
Su certe cose non transigo, non più, non alla mia, nostra , età.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Lei può essere strana quanto le pare, la sua avversione per i cellulari e l' uso che ne fa, il suo rapporto con i suoi figli ... Insomma è tutta roba sua .
> Quel che non la riguarda è il tuo modo di rapportati con la tecnologia , con tua figlia con gli affari tuoi in breve.
> Se ho capito bene sei sulla sessantina e lei sente il bisogno di " educarti"?.
> Paletti, confini ben distinti le servono , sta a te poi capire quanto sia disposto a farti invadere.
> Su certe cose non transigo, non più, non alla mia, nostra , età.


Quotissimo


----------



## andrea53 (14 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Lei può essere strana quanto le pare, la sua avversione per i cellulari e l' uso che ne fa, il suo rapporto con i suoi figli ... Insomma è tutta roba sua .
> Quel che non la riguarda è il tuo modo di rapportati con la tecnologia , con tua figlia con gli affari tuoi in breve.
> *Se ho capito bene sei sulla sessantina e lei sente il bisogno di " educarti*"?.
> Paletti, confini ben distinti le servono , sta a te poi capire quanto sia disposto a farti invadere.
> Su certe cose non transigo, non più, non alla mia, nostra , età.



anche lei


----------



## Mariben (14 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> anche lei


A maggior ragione...
Non so voi ma io ho sempre meno voglia di perder tempo.
Ed esigo rispetto per il mio tempo


----------



## andrea53 (14 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Lei può essere strana quanto le pare, la sua avversione per i cellulari e l' uso che ne fa, il suo rapporto con i suoi figli ... Insomma è tutta roba sua .
> Quel che non la riguarda è il tuo modo di rapportati con la tecnologia , con tua figlia con gli affari tuoi in breve.
> Se ho capito bene sei sulla sessantina e lei sente il bisogno di " educarti"?.
> Paletti, confini ben distinti le servono , sta a te poi capire quanto sia disposto a farti invadere.
> Su certe cose non transigo, non più, non alla mia, nostra , età.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Quotissimo


Oh, avete ragione. Anche perché quando questi sistemi sono utili a prenotare ingressi a mostre, musei, biglietti ferroviari, aerei, a fare da navigatori, nulla osta. Vedremo di mettere un po' di paletti. Ora l'immagine di lei si sta dipingendo in modo eccessivamente duro, diciamo che ha anche le sue dolcezze. Vediamo come va a finire, per come la vedo io farebbe meglio a imparare da me il gusto per la tolleranza. Il tempo giovanile delle intransigenze è scaduto da tempo...


----------



## andrea53 (14 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Lei può essere strana quanto le pare, la sua avversione per i cellulari e l' uso che ne fa, il suo rapporto con i suoi figli ... Insomma è tutta roba sua .
> Quel che non la riguarda è il tuo modo di rapportati con la tecnologia , con tua figlia con gli affari tuoi in breve.
> Se ho capito bene sei sulla sessantina e lei sente il bisogno di " educarti"?.
> Paletti, confini ben distinti le servono , sta a te poi capire quanto sia disposto a farti invadere.
> Su certe cose non transigo, non più, non alla mia, nostra , età.



*"walky-talky" accidenti ai correttori automatici


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vedi sempre le cose da una parte sola. La sopportazione è bipartisan.


La sopportazione deve essere bipartisan.
La "guerra" contro la "nemica" è, invece, terribilmente femminile.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> qui da noi le coppie divorziate sono intorno al cinquanta per cento.


Noi 'dove' ?


----------



## andrea53 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Noi 'dove' ?



Toscana


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono troppo vecchio per fare cose che non mi va di fare (cit.). Le donne passano, i figli restano.
> Detto questo però, forse sei tu che appesantisci il rapporto con la crucca infilandoci la figlia per ogni dove. Nessuno ti vieta di occupartene. Però quando stai con lei, stai con lei.


La crucca è impagabile... per il resto condivido e scinderei completamente i due rapporti. La figlia è per sempre, la tipa si vedrà... saggio sarebbe occuparsi della figlia ma godere dei momenti vissuti nella storia che ha in ballo.  Pericoloso e imprudente incrociare queste due realtà... una potrebbe non perdurare e la questione si risolverebbe autonomamente.


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Toscana



Ciao Andrea, piu'   che altro mi chiedo, ma se tua figlia non avesse deciso di andarsene, come avrebbe reagito alla vostra convivenza?
Io  sento e scrivo ad una figlia che vive all'estero,  a volte anche dieci venti volte al giorno, dipende da cosa abbiamo da dirci, e mai e poi mai permetterei a chiunque di interferire,  lei vieni prima di ogni altra cosa quando chiama,  perche'  non puoi mai sapere quando non rispondi, cosa puo' aver bisogno di dirti.

Comprendere  quanto conti per te tua figlia,  mi sembrerebbe un segno d'amore.

Soprattutto conoscendo i trascorsi di tua figlia e tuoi. Anzi, dovrebbe essere lei ad incentivarti  nello starle vicino. Questo per me ovvio.

Goditi i viaggi e la compagnia.


----------



## andrea53 (11 Novembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao Andrea, piu'   che altro mi chiedo, ma se tua figlia non avesse deciso di andarsene, come avrebbe reagito alla vostra convivenza?
> Io  sento e scrivo ad una figlia che vive all'estero,  a volte anche dieci venti volte al giorno, dipende da cosa abbiamo da dirci, e mai e poi mai permetterei a chiunque di interferire,  lei vieni prima di ogni altra cosa quando chiama,  perche'  non puoi mai sapere quando non rispondi, cosa puo' aver bisogno di dirti.
> 
> Comprendere  quanto conti per te tua figlia,  mi sembrerebbe un segno d'amore.
> ...


Grazie, è proprio questo che mi dà da pensare...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2018)

Non ho idea del perché mi sia persa questo thread [MENTION=5074]andrea53[/MENTION].
Penso che al di là delle differenze culturali (non è marziana) sia invidiosa di un padre come i suoi figli neppure hanno sognato.
Credo che non riuscirà mai a superare questa irritazione di fondo.
Mi auguro che si abitui al tuo meraviglioso rapporto con tua figlia e che tu non venga troppo irritato dalla sua irritazione.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho idea del perché mi sia persa questo thread @_andrea53_.
> Penso che al di là delle differenze culturali (non è marziana) sia invidiosa di un padre come i suoi figli neppure hanno sognato.
> Credo che non riuscirà mai a superare questa irritazione di fondo.
> Mi auguro che si abitui al tuo meraviglioso rapporto con tua figlia e che tu non venga troppo irritato dalla sua irritazione.



Neppure io lo avevo letto, mistero!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Neppure io lo avevo letto, mistero!


:unhappy::up:


----------



## andrea53 (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho idea del perché mi sia persa questo thread @_andrea53_.
> Penso che al di là delle differenze culturali (non è marziana) sia invidiosa di un padre come i suoi figli neppure hanno sognato.
> Credo che non riuscirà mai a superare questa irritazione di fondo.
> Mi auguro che si abitui al tuo meraviglioso rapporto con tua figlia e che tu non venga troppo irritato dalla sua irritazione.


grazie di cuore, ma penso di essere stato soltanto un padre normale, anzi con diversi difetti... In compenso i padri dei suoi figli (sono due, a distanza di anni l'uno dall'altro) non hanno rapporti con loro. Potrebbe essere questa differenza piuttosto marcata ad irritarla, forse. 
Le relazioni di  un mondo in parte inesplorato. Riflettevo oggi sul suo figlio maggiore che è in Norvegia per l'Erasmus, che da mesi non vede la sua ragazza. La quale, a sua volta, vive per tutta la settimana o quasi con la mia amica. Forse noi diamo più peso all'assenza, chi lo sa. Del resto la mia amicizia con questa donna risale a lunga data, e solo da poco più di un anno si è in "qualche modo" approfondita. E' tutto un po' diverso, a tratti interessante, a tratti meno...


----------



## andrea53 (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy::up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> grazie di cuore, ma penso di essere stato soltanto un padre normale, anzi con diversi difetti... In compenso i padri dei suoi figli (sono due, a distanza di anni l'uno dall'altro) non hanno rapporti con loro. Potrebbe essere questa differenza piuttosto marcata ad irritarla, forse.
> Le relazioni di  un mondo in parte inesplorato. Riflettevo oggi sul suo figlio maggiore che è in Norvegia per l'Erasmus, che da mesi non vede la sua ragazza. La quale, a sua volta, vive per tutta la settimana o quasi con la mia amica. Forse noi diamo più peso all'assenza, chi lo sa. Del resto la mia amicizia con questa donna risale a lunga data, e solo da poco più di un anno si è in "qualche modo" approfondita. E' tutto un po' diverso, a tratti interessante, a tratti meno...


Credo che sia individuale la sofferenza per la lontananza. 
Ma vale anche il territorio, oltre che per le persone.

Buona fortuna e vivi quello che ti fa stare bene. :up:


----------



## andrea53 (13 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia individuale la sofferenza per la lontananza.
> Ma vale anche il territorio, oltre che per le persone.
> 
> Buona fortuna e vivi quello che ti fa stare bene. :up:


Grazie di cuore...


----------



## Bruja (13 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia individuale la sofferenza per la lontananza.
> Ma vale anche il territorio, oltre che per le persone.
> 
> Buona fortuna e vivi quello che ti fa stare bene. :up:



Esatto e cerca di riconoscere i malesseri leciti dalle imposizioni partigiane... chi vuole imporre regole a persone adulte da un pezzo, lascia un leggero sospetto.  Perfetta come cicerone, gradevole come compagnia ma inciampa malamente nel rispetto del sentire intimo di una persona.  
A leggerti tutto sembri fuorchè succube di tua figlia, mi pare tu abbia un semplice interessamento specie ora che sai che spiccherà il volo a breve... non può attendere la signora? E' tanto difficile mettere un po' di empatia e non giudicare secondo i SUOI canoni?  
Ultimo, ma che non apparterei, il suo vissuto non è il tuo, le sue caratterialità non sono le tue... stare in coppia significa mediare... la signora ne è al corrente ???
Una volta magari se tua figlia, che non  pare una rompiscatole, chiama, rispondi e se la signora interviene falle il gesto di tacere... a volte tenere la barra dritta suscita rispetto...o svela la vera indole delle persone.


----------



## andrea53 (14 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Esatto e cerca di riconoscere i malesseri leciti dalle imposizioni partigiane... chi vuole imporre regole a persone adulte da un pezzo, lascia un leggero sospetto.  Perfetta come cicerone, gradevole come compagnia ma inciampa malamente nel rispetto del sentire intimo di una persona.
> A leggerti tutto sembri fuorchè succube di tua figlia, mi pare tu abbia un semplice interessamento specie ora che sai che spiccherà il volo a breve... non può attendere la signora? E' tanto difficile mettere un po' di empatia e non giudicare secondo i SUOI canoni?
> Ultimo, ma che non apparterei, il suo vissuto non è il tuo, le sue caratterialità non sono le tue... stare in coppia significa mediare... la signora ne è al corrente ???
> Una volta magari se tua figlia, che non  pare una rompiscatole, chiama, rispondi e se la signora interviene falle il gesto di tacere... a volte tenere la barra dritta suscita rispetto...o svela la vera indole delle persone.


sono d'accordo, non resta che valutare l'evoluzione (eventuale) della relazione. Del resto anche lei si è dedicata molto ai figli, forse è sostanzialmente una forma di competizione. difficile, a volte, combinare mentalità diverse, anche se in altri ambiti è invece un'esperienza molto interessante.  Le osservazioni che mi arrivano dalle donne sono molto utili, grazie!


----------

